# Should I relocate to Dubai or Not?? Confused



## drtusharks (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi,
I am thoroughly confused whether to shift to Dubai or not. Plan is:
(I am married with 2 kids. But Only I am coming to Dubai to work for saving money for 3-4 years. After that time with enough savings (hopefully), my wife and kids will come to stay with me.)

1. I am a doctor. Offer I have includes 25,000 AED basic pay + Incentives (No accommodation allowance, car or any other stuff)

2. After 3 years the basic pay is likely to shift to 35,000 AED (most likely, but not sure)

3. My wife is also a doctor and is planning to work in dubai after she comes here. So after she comes combined salary would at least 50,000AED (guess)

For a single person staying in dubai for 3-4 years on 25,000AED is a good pay? I dont have a very extravagant lifestyle. Main aim is to save as much as possible in these years.

Does anyone have any idea what is t like to come here as a specialist doctor from India to Dubai? Anyone staying here for long time?
:confused2:


----------



## NiceToqueEh (May 4, 2014)

Excuse me for veering away from your question, but I'm curious: what incentives are we talking about?


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Since your wife is also a doctor, once you come here, maybe you can help her in finding a job here sooner than the planned 3 years. Why wait 3 years and stay away from your wife and kids? I didn't understand that bit.

25K is decent salary for a person living alone in Dubai. Let's say you save 15k after all your expenses, since you emphasize on saving and living frugally to achieve that. Will you be able to save 15K AED in Rupees in India every month.


----------



## drtusharks (Dec 27, 2013)

Incentive means 
It may seem a little odd for a doctor to write all this but just for information:

No Incentive up to collection of 60,000/- Dirhams
60,001 to 65,000/- 6% of total amount
65,001 to 70,000/- 6.5% of total amount
70,001 to 75,000/- 7% of total amount
75,001 to 80,000/- 7.5% of total amount
80,001 to 85,000/- 8% of total amount
85,001 to 90,000/- 8.5% total amount
90,001 to 95,000/- 9% of total amount
95,001 to 1,00,000/- 9.5% total amount
1,00,001 to 1,0,5000 /- 10% of total amount.


----------



## drtusharks (Dec 27, 2013)

ash_ak said:


> Since your wife is also a doctor, once you come here, maybe you can help her in finding a job here sooner than the planned 3 years. Why wait 3 years and stay away from your wife and kids? I didn't understand that bit.
> 
> 25K is decent salary for a person living alone in Dubai. Let's say you save 15k after all your expenses, since you emphasize on saving and living frugally to achieve that. Will you be able to save 15K AED in Rupees in India every month.


I am waiting for 3 years, as living with wife and kids (I have twins, 1.3 years) would be really expensive. 3 years is also the time by which my wife will have the required DHA licence to work in Dubai as a specialist doctor. Of course if I find the job for my wife (Specialist under supervision facility) earlier than 3 years then I will bring her here.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

drtusharks said:


> Incentive means
> It may seem a little odd for a doctor to write all this but just for information:
> 
> No Incentive up to collection of 60,000/- Dirhams
> ...


Any incentives for curing the patients ?


----------



## drtusharks (Dec 27, 2013)

arabianhorse said:


> Any incentives for curing the patients ?


Thats why I said It will look a little odd..But doctors do have families and payscales and expenditures too..no discounts just because you are doctors. I am asking very practical questions here.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

drtusharks said:


> Thats why I said It will look a little odd..But doctors do have families and payscales and expenditures too..no discounts just because you are doctors. I am asking very practical questions here.


Just being facetious.

Anyway if your sole aim is to save as much as possible, then only you will have the numbers to compare your current situation versus your new one.

Compare current savings vs potential savings under all possible scenarios. Scenario 1 only you working here and wife back in India (working or otherwise and Scenario 2 with both of you working in Dubai, or Scenario 3 family together in Dubai with only you working

Be realistic about your assumptions - rent, living expenses, discretionery spending etc.

Not that hard . You made it through med school, so putting together a few numbers on a spreadsheet should be a piece of cake.
Or for a small consulting fee - call me. I only charge AED 10k per hour plus incentives


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

If you are a specialist, then 25K is a low salary. Specialists in Dubai are hired @ 35K + incentives.

If you are a GP that's a good offer.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Specialists should earn nearer to 50,000 AED per month and will often get accomodation, school fees etc.
But - they really like to employ Western board certified doctors in the UAE - so this has a big impact on potential salaries here.
I would prefer that the doctor treating me is on a decent fixed salary - rather than a lower salary that is boosted by a bonus proportional to revenue!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## drtusharks (Dec 27, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Specialists should earn nearer to 50,000 AED per month and will often get accomodation, school fees etc.
> But - they really like to employ Western board certified doctors in the UAE - so this has a big impact on potential salaries here.
> I would prefer that the doctor treating me is on a decent fixed salary - rather than a lower salary that is boosted by a bonus proportional to revenue!
> ...


I agree with you 100%. 
I was talking about the 25,000 AED where my licencing expenses would be paid by my employer. If I am applying with licencing done by myself (most likely I will) then the basic pay would be 35,000 AED pm. Still not 50,000 AED PM. Specialist from US/UK/Aus/NZ/Ger/Fr would get great packages..up to 80,000AED.
However, I am a specialist from India and I cant compare the salaries a western trained specialist would get. Some of the jobs I was searching for shows "Western/ European Only" signs.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The incentive now makes things very clear about why doctors send patients for all of these different tests that keep bringing the patient back in Dubai 

25K seems like a decent enough salary considering most hospitals provide accommodation which is where a major chunk of the money gets spent.

Good luck Doctor. What kind of specialist are you?


----------



## drtusharks (Dec 27, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> The incentive now makes things very clear about why doctors send patients for all of these different tests that keep bringing the patient back in Dubai
> 
> 25K seems like a decent enough salary considering most hospitals provide accommodation which is where a major chunk of the money gets spent.
> 
> Good luck Doctor. What kind of specialist are you?


I am not interested in incentives. My aim is to survive on the basic pay and not incentives. This is because I know that I wont be able to generate a lot of Incentives as my ethics come in the way of that. This is one of the reasons I am leaving for Dubai as back home the situation is really bad. BTW I am a dermatologist.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

One of my very close friends is a GP and she refused to take any job that offered incentives because she couldn't live with such a lack of ethics.


----------



## NiceToqueEh (May 4, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> The incentive now makes things very clear about why doctors send patients for all of these different tests that keep bringing the patient back in Dubai


This is why I asked. I've always felt that doctors here are way too eager to run all kinds of unnecessary tests. I'm not sure if they get incentives for prescriptions as well, but doctors here overprescribe like crazy. If I had a nickel for every time someone in Dubai told me they were taking antibiotics for a virus...


----------



## drtusharks (Dec 27, 2013)

*We are going off topic!*



NiceToqueEh said:


> This is why I asked. I've always felt that doctors here are way too eager to run all kinds of unnecessary tests. I'm not sure if they get incentives for prescriptions as well, but doctors here overprescribe like crazy. If I had a nickel for every time someone in Dubai told me they were taking antibiotics for a virus...


Of course this is the case with the field of medicine all around the world. And hospitals deliberately keep the basic pay of the doctors low and then pump them on incentive dreams. Yes doctors or any other profession for that matter should be paid well independent on the number of cases/ investigations/procedures he/she orders. But you know what doctors dont own the hospitals or decide how they want their salary, management people do. 
But now I see the we are completely off the topic. 
Please I am not relocating to Dubai for practising unethically. If I wanted to do that I could have stayed in India only (not saying every doctor is bad in India) where if you dont take cuts/commissions/paybacks you wont survive these days.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

NiceToqueEh said:


> This is why I asked. I've always felt that doctors here are way too eager to run all kinds of unnecessary tests. I'm not sure if they get incentives for prescriptions as well, but doctors here overprescribe like crazy. If I had a nickel for every time someone in Dubai told me they were taking antibiotics for a virus...


+1 on the antibiotics.

I am not sure prescribing heavy doses of medication is a money grab thing though. I have a few doctor friends from around this region and they personally believe in "hitting the problem with all you have" to get rid of it. They give their own kids heavy doses of antibiotics for common cold/flu :confused2:


----------



## jgw99 (May 26, 2014)

NiceToqueEh said:


> This is why I asked. I've always felt that doctors here are way too eager to run all kinds of unnecessary tests. I'm not sure if they get incentives for prescriptions as well, but doctors here overprescribe like crazy. If I had a nickel for every time someone in Dubai told me they were taking antibiotics for a virus...


Not only would you be rich but you'd also want to feel sorry for those being prescribed as antibiotics doesn't help kill virus


----------



## drtusharks (Dec 27, 2013)

*Dropped the incentive factor*

Hello
I negotiated with the employers and dropped the incentive factor from it. Now the offer is 25,000 AED pm with accomodation (2BRK appartment) location: Abu Dhabi or alternatively 32,000 per month without accomodation.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

25K WITH paid accommodation

You will spend a major chunk of your 32K on accommodation if you choose to go without.

Also, make sure that your utilities are paid.


----------



## drtusharks (Dec 27, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> 25K WITH paid accommodation
> 
> You will spend a major chunk of your 32K on accommodation if you choose to go without.
> 
> Also, make sure that your utilities are paid.


If accommodation is paid for and I get 25,000 AED a month, how much can I really save considering:
1. I will be staying alone for 2 years
2. Workplace is near to the accommodation, so No car travels etc expenditure
3. I am not at all extravagant (so no parties and late night etc)


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

20K a month easily.

Heck, you could budget 750/week for food and a few drinks, allowing you to save 22K a month.



drtusharks said:


> If accommodation is paid for and I get 25,000 AED a month, how much can I really save considering:
> 1. I will be staying alone for 2 years
> 2. Workplace is near to the accommodation, so No car travels etc expenditure
> 3. I am not at all extravagant (so no parties and late night etc)


----------

